# Huuuge Gain!!



## Recliner (Jan 13, 2009)

check out how much weight i put on my dog~~ he is so huge now  my wife loves having a fat doggie. so do i:happy:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Recliner said:


> check out how much weight i put on my dog~~ he is so huge now  my wife loves having a fat doggie. so do i:happy:



wow . you and ur wife are lucky. just curious, what wieght did the dog start at. looking good, as always.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

PHOTOSHOP

totally photoshop

i know it from having seen many photoshops

in my day


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> PHOTOSHOP
> 
> totally photoshop
> 
> ...



your right, that is a morph. wow. way to go. i bet you stole that pic to.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> your right, that is a morph. wow. way to go. i bet you stole that pic to.



ffffffffffffff
aaaaaaaaa
pppppppppp


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> fffffffffffff
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> pppppppppppp



yeah i still masterated. o WELL


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> yeah i still masterated. o WELL



you can shoot the dogg but you can't clean it up


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> you can shoot the dogg but you can't clean it up



okay well this is just ove r the line.  shooting a dog? is that a joke to you. well im gonna reprt you to mod's, brb


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> okay well this is just ove r the line.  shooting a dog? is that a joke to you. well im gonna reprt you to mod's, brb



IS THIS Y U HVE MORE REP THAN ME


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> IS THIS Y U HVE MORE REP THAN ME[/QUOT
> 
> no it is because when i got here i posted a lot of naughty pics
> 
> aint it the TRUTH


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

well i put this one of me in my underwear oh shit my pillow is burning


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

helphelphelp


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry that is off topic please post that in the health forum god


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 13, 2009)

alright you win fine i will just leav again


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

u guys i am felling so lucky. i have never felt this way about anyway before :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

View attachment 56878




im trying to get him to start a profile hear, but hes to shy!!! HEHE


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you relly think its so good for the dog? Amen, he's beautiful but does he know? Not wish to offend but does he want to get bigger. :smitten: he must love it

Also pics of the wife comparson.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Do you relly think its so good for the dog? Amen, he's beautiful but does he know? Not wish to offend but does he want to get bigger. :smitten: he must love it
> 
> Also pics of the wife comparson.



i dont know i mean does it matter??? that dog, frst of all, doesnt really care if its fat or not. it was just to helpless to keep eatting :smitten: and it probbaly will keep to gaining. :happy: ive never been so happy, i feel like, i can finaly be free in my prefernece of bigger dog, and we accpet each other. :wubu: hes just like a ball, :smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 13, 2009)

Recliner said:


> check out how much weight i put on my dog~~ he is so huge now  my wife loves having a fat doggie. so do i:happy:



he appears to have eaten the fuckin bread box....call the dog whisperer asap.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i dont know i mean does it matter??? that dog, frst of all, doesnt really care if its fat or not. it was just to helpless to keep eatting :smitten: and it probbaly will keep to gaining. :happy: ive never been so happy, i feel like, i can finaly be free in my prefernece of bigger dog, and we accpet each other. :wubu: hes just like a ball, :smitten:



I know, he's strong like bull. They find eachotherThe dog is happy, then the couple seems agree with the prefernce.....whats the big deal??????


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 15, 2009)

I dunno...if you look at his eyes he looks unhappy...like he's doing this for you and not for him.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2009)

Missblueyedeath said:


> he appears to have eaten the fuckin bread box....call the dog whisperer asap.



Damn the rep gods to hell!

I can't stop laughing.

Halp.



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> PHOTOSHOP
> 
> totally photoshop
> 
> ...



Couldn't get you either. Damn it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2009)

I love it when you guys threadshit.

Seriously.

It's not annoying _at all_ to see the same jokes that you've posted over and over again, poor grammar and all.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I love it when you guys threadshit.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It's not annoying _at all_ to see the same jokes that you've posted over and over again, poor grammar and all.



Your just jealous of wHat we have.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

The dog obviously just got fatter cause he thought you would just go buy a new fatter dog if he didnt eat up all his bones for you! Frankly i'm disgusted! Someone call the police/cops (depending on where you are).


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I love it when you guys threadshit.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It's not annoying _at all_ to see the same jokes that you've posted over and over again, poor grammar and all.



"Threadshitting" -- this is a new term? This marks the second time I have seen it, though I tend to be rather pitifully out of the loop, most of the time.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

And shouldnt it be "Thread-shitting"? lmao


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 15, 2009)

fuk ur punxuashun lolz


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

eend yor speelin to!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I love it when you guys threadshit.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It's not annoying _at all_ to see the same jokes that you've posted over and over again, poor grammar and all.



hmm good point i guess i will stop making these posts and contributing to such terrible threads that no one finds funny 

perhaps you are familiar with "not reading a thread by someone you know is probably going to piss you off because you don't have a sense of humor"? try wiki-ing it, could be useful :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hmm good point i guess i will stop making these posts and contributing to such terrible threads that no one finds funny
> 
> perhaps you are familiar with "not reading a thread by someone you know is probably going to piss you off because you don't have a sense of humor"? try wiki-ing it, could be useful :bow:



I read because I figure there's a chance of it being actually funny. I haven't been let down in that regard much, but this 4chan crap just grates my nerves.

All I'm saying is that I really wish you'd get a new schtick.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I read because I figure there's a chance of it being actually funny. I haven't been let down in that regard much, but this 4chan crap just grates my nerves.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I really wish you'd get a new schtick.



True. One can only handle so many pictures of fat animals on one message board.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2009)

..........


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> ..........



ught hat shit is SO OLD OMG *hissy fit*


----------



## JMNYC (Jan 16, 2009)

fenderism no good 4 animalz


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> fenderism no good 4 animalz



oh really?
How would you know?
Are you an animal?! 

to the train the dolphin you must think like the dolphin
do you know him does he call you at home do you have a dorsal fin


----------



## zosimos (Jan 16, 2009)

Now, thread calls to mind a notorious and formative incident from my youth. One of my friend's parents had this dog, of the weiner variety-I don't know what breed those are-suffice it to say that said dog had legs of several inch length, and used a small ramp to access house. This was the sort of dog that was just BERZERK about food, like if one molecule of a sandwich hit the kitchen floor, this thing was ON IT- snorfed it up in a microsecond and every fiber of its being quivering in frantic anticipation of another crumb. Needless to say, its diet had to be strictly controlled, with small, carefully measured portions of food-pellets at pre-specified intervals. Well, on the day in question, said dog was left alone at home for a period of several hours, and somehow managed to access the normally heavily secured pantry where the 50 pound bag of its pellets was stored. Dog accessed bag. What apparently occurred next can only be imagined, but suffice it to conclude, that when the parents came home, they found the monstrously distended carcass of their dog lying catatonic in the pantry amidst a sea of pellets, its small, futile limbs jutting helplessly in the air, its engorged body swollen into a bulging, cylindrical parody of its namesake, the frankfurter. Gingerly lifting the weinerdog, so as not to rupture any of its frail, dangerously-stressed internal membranes, they rushed it to the veterinarian's office, where emergency surgery was begun at once. There, a stupendous quantity of undigested, unmasticated, basically wholly intact dog pellets was surgically extracted from the animal's anesthetized body. The dog lived, bearing a long scar to the end of its days. Likewise, the whole incident has remained seared into my memory, as one of the most heroic instances of bingeing ever.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread needs more transcendentalism and indie rock


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2009)

zosimos said:


> Now, thread calls to mind a notorious and formative incident from my youth. One of my friend's parents had this dog, of the weiner variety-I don't know what breed those are-suffice it to say that said dog had legs of several inch length, and used a small ramp to access house. This was the sort of dog that was just BERZERK about food, like if one molecule of a sandwich hit the kitchen floor, this thing was ON IT- snorfed it up in a microsecond and every fiber of its being quivering in frantic anticipation of another crumb. Needless to say, its diet had to be strictly controlled, with small, carefully measured portions of food-pellets at pre-specified intervals. Well, on the day in question, said dog was left alone at home for a period of several hours, and somehow managed to access the normally heavily secured pantry where the 50 pound bag of its pellets was stored. Dog accessed bag. What apparently occurred next can only be imagined, but suffice it to conclude, that when the parents came home, they found the monstrously distended carcass of their dog lying catatonic in the pantry amidst a sea of pellets, its small, futile limbs jutting helplessly in the air, its engorged body swollen into a bulging, cylindrical parody of its namesake, the frankfurter. Gingerly lifting the weinerdog, so as not to rupture any of its frail, dangerously-stressed internal membranes, they rushed it to the veterinarian's office, where emergency surgery was begun at once. There, a stupendous quantity of undigested, unmasticated, basically wholly intact dog pellets was surgically extracted from the animal's anesthetized body. The dog lived, bearing a long scar to the end of its days. Likewise, the whole incident has remained seared into my memory, as one of the most heroic instances of bingeing ever.



I've been that dog! Minus the pellets and the surgery.

Anyway, I like your writing--great pacing, good sense of story, creative use of high-pseudoscientific diction to evoke the eventual heroics of the veterinarian. This is a winning essay and I'm happy to grade it "A". I look forward to more of your writing about gluttons and their misadventures.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

bump >:B


......


----------



## TotallyReal (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> so did anyone here about the plane crash


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

troubadours said:


> TotallyReal said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is actually a morph of an earlier thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 17, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This thread is actually a morph of an earlier thread.



Just an explanation for those who might not know: When you morph a entire thread, not only do the "after" pictures look fatter but the actual _language_ of the posts can often become broken and distended, with grammatical and spelling errors created that were not in the original posts (see Troubadours' posts for examples of this.) 

Other posts in a morphed thread might appear bloated and self-righteous (see Blackjack's posts.) That is just a glitch in the thread-morphing program. The thread has since been fixed, so newer posters on the thread need not worry.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Just an explanation for those who might not know: When you morph a entire thread, not only do the "after" pictures look fatter but the actual _language_ of the posts can often become broken and distended, with grammatical and spelling errors created that were not in the original posts (see Troubadours' posts for examples of this.)
> 
> Other posts in a morphed thread might appear bloated and self-righteous (see Blackjack's posts.) That is just a glitch in the thread-morphing program. The thread has since been fixed, so newer posters on the thread need not worry.



yes yes CARRY ON i can't WEIGHT to read more posts!!!!!!


----------



## mejix (Jan 17, 2009)

enough of this nonsense threads. what we really need is one of those popularity threads where someone gets hurt because nobody mentions him/her.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

mejix said:


> enough of this nonsense threads. what we really need is one of those popularity threads where someone gets hurt because nobody mentions him/her.



okay true so WHO DO YOU HAVE A CRUSH ON???/

[some guy posts every girl]
[some girl psots girl crushes HEHE1!!!!]
[some guy uses the :smitten: face to talk about someone]
[someone says HEY I SEE IM NOT MENTIONED]
[someone quotes giant list of names with theirs bolded "thanks for picking me!!!" because you know it is really special]

on to the next


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I love it when you guys threadshit.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It's not annoying _at all_ to see the same jokes that you've posted over and over again, poor grammar and all.





Blackjack said:


> I read because I figure there's a chance of it being actually funny. I haven't been let down in that regard much, but this 4chan crap just grates my nerves.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I really wish you'd get a new schtick.





Wild Zero said:


> This thread needs more transcendentalism and indie rock





TotallyReal said:


>



Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


Send "Imagine" ringtone to your phone


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

mejix said:


> enough of this nonsense threads. what we really need is one of those popularity threads where someone gets hurt because nobody mentions him/her.



Which reminds me that nobody's mentioned me yet in this here very populist thread. I hope you all can live with yourselves.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

I found a big fat cat........and decided it needed to be posted 

View attachment fat_pet_18.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I found a big fat cat........and decided it needed to be posted



Double AMEN! Amen!


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang, that's a fat cat!



*I think, to simplify my life, that all my contributions to the forum from now on will consist only of "Dang, that's a fat ______! (Fill in the blank)" *


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Which reminds me that nobody's mentioned me yet in this here very populist thread. I hope you all can live with yourselves.



hear is my list of crushes:

Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, mango6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, Fascinita
:bow::happy::blush:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I found a big fat cat........and decided it needed to be posted



wow... :smitten: that cat look like it couldnt control itttself...lov e its big fat thigh...


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 17, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hear is my list of crushes:
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
> troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, mango6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, Fascinita
> :bow::happy::blush:



Oh my God -- I finally made it! Me and all the other crazy insomniacs! :kiss2:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Oh my God -- I finally made it! Me and all the other crazy insomniacs! :kiss2:



just love all of you keep postting keep the dream alive in ;09 GOBAMA


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hear is my list of crushes:
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
> troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, mango6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, *Fascinita*
> :bow::happy::blush:



OMG! I'm sending you kisses and much huggles. :smitten::kiss2: Plys a bottle of fine perfume! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Catkin (Jan 17, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hear is my list of crushes:
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
> troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, mango6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, Fascinita
> :bow::happy::blush:



OH BIG SUPRIZE i AM NOT ON THE LIST OH WELL i SEE WHAT IS GOING ON HEER YOU ARE OFF MY LIST NOW


----------



## mejix (Jan 17, 2009)

************


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

mejix said:


> "************



Looks like someone forgot his passwrod!!


----------



## mejix (Jan 18, 2009)

mejix said:


> ************



this is what it sounds like when doves cry


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2009)

mejix said:


> this is what it sounds like when doves cry


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hear is my list of crushes:
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
> troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, *mango*6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, Fascinita
> :bow::happy::blush:



*"thanks for picking me!!!" because you know it is really special]*


:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hear is my list of crushes:
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,824, 06-21-2007 at 12:04 AM.
> troubadours, abcd462, ak50, alex03, anon40, Arioch, arkangel65, Australian Lord, baboyuk, Bebbo, Bigbud1, billeop_02, Blackjack_Jeeves, bmwglotzer, bob_990099, Bsbsbbw, Buffie, cebe, ceeray, chillix, chipstone, chubluvman, cinnamitch, Confused, Cors, CurvyEm, cute_obese_girl, CynPart2, debreuk2000, dimantares, dodo, doublehung9999, DutchFA, earlgrey375, ebeg, edd84, elle camino, Enter_Witty_Name, escapist, FAinPA, ferlizzi7, foxti40, frenchfa, FrenchFA49, germanstefan, Goddess Patty Bombshell, [email protected], hawk, hey__0, HPab, iluvfatgrls26, insomniac1, intraultra, Italiano Pizza, jimmyyoung26, JohnWylde, keith, keith55, kiwilicious, ladle, LalaCity, largenlovely, laterdater, laurentsaxo, likeitmatters, lovembiiiiig, love_dem_fat_chicks, lucky casner, MamaLisa, mango6475, Mikey, mintingchampion, mischel, Missblueyedeath, moniquessbbw, MoreCowbell, Morgana, mr1311, mumbo, murdelli, nikola090, Oirish, orielguy, Paulineminci, pilatus27de, pmdogg, prettyssbbw, pumpkingrower, Purplestuff23, qwertyman173, Razorwire, Rho+31, rio879, robertfgg, Rocky1960, roebling, Sandie_Zitkus, Santaclear, scarlett, SchecterFA, scott b, Shao, shazz2602, shinjiadv, shinywoolf, sicoris49ac, Softbelly, sueerossi1, T-Bear, tammyfaye, Thazdude, thejuicyone, theohanou, Theresa48, Timberwolf, tos, uberrock123, ugly1, unixfa, uno, URTalking2Jenn, valerie, vincent, wastedpaint, Wild Zero, William, wrench13, Xinyua, zachi, Fascinita
> :bow::happy::blush:



You have good taste you should be prod!


----------

